# My first range report



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I finally decided after two weeks of having them, and managing some spare time, to take out my new weapons. First, my CZ 75B and my XD-40, both in .40 caliber. I must say right off the bat, the CZ I bought used, and the XD I bought NIB. I'll start off with the XD. It performed wonderfully and a little bit beyond my expectations. It's ease of use is very nice, take down time and cleaning was a snap. it is a smooth weapon, it out performed my CZ by far. Those are the positives I have to say about that weapon, now the negative, I really don't have many negative things to say about the XD except that I had 1 stove pipe jam out of 200 rounds I was shooting at or less than 1" groupings at 10 - 15ft. Wish I could say the same for the CZ, I've heard nothing but gleaming reviews of the CZ 75B in .40 S&W, This weapon fell short of the name I felt it had to live up to, and being used, I figured it would be better than the XD cause it's pass that break in period. I had about 5 stove pipes, and 3 double feed jams out of 200 rounds. This was severely disappointing. It is easy to use, the break down and cleaning time seemed to be a pain in the bottom. it has a little more "kick" than the XD and being a heavier all metal weapon I figured it would have less than the XD, it doesn't. My shot groupings were about 1" - 3" at 10-15ft. I think I'll stick to carrying the XD. and I'm not sure what I'll do with my CZ I was told it was a near competition weapon, who knows, maybe it's user error. But the XD performed beyond and CZ fell short.

RATING: XD-40 a 9 out of 10
CZ-75B a 6 out of 10

On a side note, I decided to open carry my XD since it was range day, I went to the grocery store to get refreshments, the man behind the counter asked me what agency I was with, I told him, my own agency, he said "oh" I could see him thinking he started to ring me up, then he said, "what agency is that?" He seemed perturbed, I said "The agency of the 2nd amendment." (I felt like saying, "the do whatever I want agency", but that would make us all look bad.) He pretty much stopped saying anything after that, so I kept talking about how I was practicing our second amendment rights, he pretty much zoned me out, and gave me my receipt and told me to have a peaceful day.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

"The agency of the 2nd amendment." I like that. I'd probably answer with, "The agency of I decided to wear a really tight shirt today and I couldn't concealed carry under it so I just open carried instead. Isn't it a pretty holster???" :mrgreen:

In all honesty, I'd do the same and explain we have 2nd amendment rights, and OC rights, so there's nothing wrong with exercising them.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Most people don't get it about the right to carry so it's kind of a freakish thing for most people to see. Case in point. I've lived in Colorado for over thirty years were open carry is legal and I've never seen it! I don't because I don't want to be labeled as some sort of kook. I have to take in to account the fact that I represent the company that I work for and the fact that I am the person that most people come in contact with when they do business with us. I will conceal carry when I'm legal, but I'm still waiting on that.

Besides....Old men don't fight fair.....I don't want nobody to know it's there till I need it....Then it just might be the last thing they ever know :smt070


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the XD Fan Club.

I'm still looking for a $1000+ 1911, Sig, or anything... that shoots better than my XD45. I bought the XD for under $500, and added $230 in trigger work, sights, etc. all from SA, under lifetime warrantee.

It is a 100% reliable ragged-hole-shooting-night-sighted-combat-ready gun, that shoots like a champ.

JW


----------

